# Buckhannon, WV - YWM, H/T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Buckhannon, WV .










I am about one year old. I will be up for adoption on Nov 15th if you would like to come meet me. I am house trained. For more information on one of our pets please call 304-472-3865 we will gladly answer any of your questions. All of our puppies/dogs receive a DHPP vaccination and worming when they arrive at the shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing gone


----------

